# LH surge before AF?



## stouffer

I gave into POAS temptation today and used an internet cheapie OPK. I've heard of OPKs working as HPTs so I was a bit curious and tried it.

Now I'm a little concerned because the OPK came back positive. Test line is the same as control line and a tiny bit darker on one side.

Is it normal/possible to have a LH surge before your period? I'm expecting AF on Saturday and am 10 DPO. I definitely ov'ed on CD 15 (click on my ticker to see the chart).

I really don't want to get my hopes up over nothing! I wish I hadn't done the OPK now :dohh:


----------



## monalisa81

OPKs may show pregnancy BUT they do after you can have a positive HPT. Because HPT's are more sensitive. 
I had lots of positive OPKs just before AF.
Take a pregnancy test hun. good luck FX'ed


----------



## stouffer

Thanks Monalisa.
I really hope it is a pregnancy sign. 

I promised hubby I wouldn't test without him so I'll have to wait until he comes back from work tonight. 

Been trying to hold off testing until Valentines day. Now I've just made myself more impatient :lol:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I did an opk this morning too... which came back positive at 6dpo after being negative 2 days ago haha. I definately ovulated last saturday, so I know it's not another surge. It made me curious and impatient so I went and bought some hpt's and it came back :bfn: Wasn't quite sure what I expected tbh lol. Maybe this time next week I'll get a more accurate test result XD

XxX


----------



## babypink2010

Last month i used an OPK as HPT it showed i was O on 10dpo and i got my hopes up so high, only to get a really big knock, i was online finding lots of info on using one as the other. But after my experience i would adivse no one 2 use one as the other. 

But my fingers are crossed for you..


----------



## dizzy blonde

Hiya

I did this too on mon and tuesday 10 dpo+11 dpo as i was trying to hold off doing a hpt until 14dpo, but had the urge to poas, so thought it was better to wee on opk than a hpt and be dissapionted, mondays was a slight line and tues was almost positive!but had no more so couldnt do any after that, i googled it and it said opk can pick up hcg but not the other way round, so i held out until today 14dpo to do a HPT, which has come back BFP!! , i did a cheapie which came up def +++ in about 40seconds, then a cb digi which showed pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! so the opk+++ must of been picking up the HCG! but i didnt take it that i was, but it gave me a gimmer of hope. Good luck i hope you get a BFP
claire
xx


----------



## stouffer

Hey girls!

Just wanted to give a quick update! I couldn't hold out any longer so when hubby got back from work I did a HPT and got a BFP!!!!

I'm in shock! This was our 12th month trying. I'm just praying it sticks.


----------



## Kaede351

Well that gives me a little bit of hope! How many dpo are you? And how many dpo were you when you got your opk positive? I know 6dpo is wayyy too early for any kind of positive, but couldn't resist lol. The test was very nearly positive, if I was waiting to ov I'd have said that it was the day before ov day.

We will see I suppose!

XxX


----------



## stouffer

Ooh good luck to you!

I am 10dpo today. Did the first opk this morning with SMU and thought it was a bit odd that it went positive, so did another one about 3pm and it was positive but very slightly darker. 

Click on my ticker if you want to stalk my chart :)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun :)

Hpt was negative earlier, but like I said, I am only 6dpo haha. I'll see what my temps do as to whether I test again or just wait for AF lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and Congrats!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to ya ^^

XxX


----------



## Amy

Aww do a test without him if its positive wrap the test up in a box for Monday :) thats what im gonna do


----------

